# New Sherlock



## Endymion (Aug 12, 2012)

I love Arthur Conan Doyles Sherlock Holmes, hated the Hollywood movies that recently came out (although the actors were good) and now I have seen New Sherlock Holmes (don't know if it is the series real name) and I must say that it is amazing! It's better than the books, better than Agatha Christie, better than anything I have seen for the past two days! It reminds me of House.MD except that you don't have to be a doctor to understand everything that is happening. If you enjoy good TV and/or Death Note, Sherlock Holmes, Poirot, mrs Marple and everything detective related then this is your show. It is emotional, has cool action, good actors and characters... What more do you need?


By the way, Doctor Watson is played by the actor who will play Bilbo in the upcoming hobbit movie (forgot his name)!


----------



## Ireth (Aug 12, 2012)

I LOVE the new Sherlock series! Watson is Martin Freeman, and Sherlock is Benedict Cumberbatch (who will also be playing Smaug in The Hobbit!). I'm almost done watching both seasons -- just have the final episode of season 2 to watch yet.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 13, 2012)

My favorite episode was the one with Adler. Simply amazing (especially the ending)!
Sherlock will play Smaug?! Wow, my expectations for the hobbit movie has risen even further!


----------



## Ireth (Aug 13, 2012)

I love every episode I've seen so far. ^^ What are some of your favorite quotes? Here's mine, all spoken by Sherlock:

"When I say run, _run!_"
"So we go around the sun! If we go around the moon or round and round the garden like a teddy bear, it wouldn't make any difference!"
"I don't have _friends_, John. I only have one."


----------



## Endymion (Aug 13, 2012)

"So if you have what you say you have, I'll make you rich. If not, I'll make you into shoes." said by Mortimer (gotta love that guy)

"Anderson, don't talk out loud. You lower the IQ of the entire street" (I almost died when I heard that one)

Sherlock: Shut up. 
Lestrade: I didn't say anything. 
Sherlock: You were thinking. It's annoying.  (poor Lestrade  )

"Try not to start a war before I get home - you know what it does to the traffic" So yeah, those are my favorites. 

Love this show.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 14, 2012)

Just watched the final episode of Sherlock season 2, and HOLY SHIT. Whoever wrote this stuff is a flipping GENIUS. Good grief, that ending, and then the last shot... I cried, and then literally screamed at the computer. Couldn't express myself about it by more than "Augh!" for at least ten minutes afterward.


----------



## Darkphoenix747 (Aug 23, 2012)

Endymion said:


> "Anderson, don't talk out loud. You lower the IQ of the entire street" (I almost died when I heard that one)
> 
> Sherlock: Shut up.
> Lestrade: I didn't say anything.
> Sherlock: You were thinking. It's annoying.  (poor Lestrade  )


Those are also my favorites. I love how Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes started with a Study in Scarlet and the new Sherlock series starts with a Study in Pink. There are a few Easter eggs for fans throughout the series. Ireth, Steven Moffat said that if you watch the ending very carefully you can see how Sherlock did it. I've watched it a million times, though, and I can't figure it out. The writer is definitely a genius. I can't wait for season three!


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 23, 2012)

...so I've heard nothing but good things about "new" Sherlock Holmes in the sense of the one released by the BBC in 2010 with Bilbo as Watson. 

On the other side of the pond they just came out with a new Sherlock Holmes as well with Lucy Liu playing Watson and Jonny Lee Miller playing Sherlock Holmes. The show is called "Elementary". Has anybody heard anything about the worthiness of this show? 

And I think PBS has the rights to the BBC Sherlock, anyone know when that airs (or if it does)? I know I've never seen it on the BBC.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 23, 2012)

The Hound of the Baskervilles was my fave from the last series... especially when Watson ventures out in the dead of night to discover the source of the mysterious lights on the hillside...


----------



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> On the other side of the pond they just came out with a new Sherlock Holmes as well with Lucy Liu playing Watson and Jonny Lee Miller playing Sherlock Holmes. The show is called "Elementary". Has anybody heard anything about the worthiness of this show?



I won't watch it. This is the ultimate Sherlock Holmes series for me, always will be and I don't have room in my heart for another one (especially with Lucy Liu).


----------



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> The Hound of the Baskervilles was my fave from the last series... especially when Watson ventures out in the dead of night to discover the source of the mysterious lights on the hillside...



IMOP it was extremely predictable and well, kind off boring. 
But to be honest, I do not know how they could have made it better.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> On the other side of the pond they just came out with a new Sherlock Holmes as well with Lucy Liu playing Watson and Jonny Lee Miller playing Sherlock Holmes. The show is called "Elementary". Has anybody heard anything about the worthiness of this show?



Or rather, I shall give it a shot but I do not expect the same quality.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 23, 2012)

Endymion said:


> Or rather, I shall give it a shot but I do not expect the same quality.



Yeah, I'm not expecting it to be as amazing as I've heard the BBC version is, but I will take what I can get if I ever get around to watching television again...


----------



## Endymion (Aug 23, 2012)

Make it your priority! It is a show you don't want to miss!


----------



## Endymion (Aug 28, 2012)

I know how Sherlock survived! Wow, so proud of myself!


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 28, 2012)

Endymion said:


> I know how Sherlock survived! Wow, so proud of myself!



I call shenanigans unless you can explain your theory.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I call shenanigans unless you can explain your theory.




I'll gladly prove you wrong! SPOILER ALERT!
 So Sherlock jumps down to his doom while Watson is watching and presumably dies. But, do you really see him die? Does Watson really see him collide with the ground? No! Because the truck is covering it!  So, my theory is that he jumped on the trash (there was a truck with stuff like that in it), or on something soft, and then, while Watson was knocked down by the cyclist (a friend of Molly) they covered him with blood and covered his pulse, or he did it by himself (it's quite easy). So, the "dead" Sherlock is taken to the morgue where Molly proclaims him dead (remember that he asked her to help him? This is how she helped the Holmes!)
Thats why didn't want Watson to move! He didn't want to see him landing on the soft thing or the trash that saved his life!

Yeah, this might be a bit odd, but I am damn sure that I am right! Prove me wrong!


----------



## Mindfire (Aug 29, 2012)

It's plausible, but it just seems far too... simple.


----------



## Endymion (Aug 29, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> It's plausible, but it just seems far too... simple.



It's elementary, my dear Mindfire .
Of course we won't know for sure t'ill the third season will arrive.


----------

